# Poor Man Twin Flex



## Robertriley (Feb 8, 2016)

I know, I know.....everything is wrong.   With that being said, this is starting at $500 and would be great for the guy that doesn't have the cash but had always wanted one.   Let's not kill someones dream.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222018995225


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I just looked at that. I asked the seller for serial/fork numbers. If a '40 frame it would be worth pretty good money but I'm thinking this is most likely a '39 frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 9, 2016)

What's the difference. It's still a twinflex.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 9, 2016)

Seriously though, what's the difference.


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2016)

Not a twin flex expert.What are the incorrect parts?


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 9, 2016)

Why poor mans ? Please fill us in .


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Rear carrier definitely wrong. Now, how bout that tank?... Kinda looks Rollfast(Snyder) to me. Maybe not? Looks like it's longer than the correct tank. Covers more of the head tube and seems to touch the rear fender. No ridges either.....Just my observation since I don't know much about these.


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 9, 2016)

Tank, fenders/braces, carrier, H-bars, seat/post and top spring support are wrong. The 40 TF frame is unique. It has a welded on kickstand and a more pronounced curve in the downtime.
The rusty frame in the picture is the earlier frame like the one in the auction and the blue/white frame underneath is a 40. You can see the back of the welded kickstand on it. While the blue frame is a standard frame the 40 TF frame has the same curved downtube.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm going to agree with Mike that tank looks Rollfast to me--regardless it is not correct. Also fenders/braces, seat, rack, pedals, chain ring, and bars. The guard may or may not be correct. If I could get the serial/fork #s or see the kickstand this would certainly help determine whether it is a '40 or not. The '40 is considered a more desirable than the '38/39 models. V/r Shawn

P.S. I guess Z and I were typing at the same time! I agree with his observations as well which means you will also be hunting a fairly scarce guard.


----------



## John (Feb 9, 2016)

Just to add the 40 would not have a head tube badge or the holes to put a badge on the frame. Looks like someone cut the top of the tube for the seat clamp off the frame. You may need to weld a new one on the frame to correct it. Badged a Dayton so the correct guard would be the crow's beak if the numbers are not Firestone numbers. Great start of a Twin Flex


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Why poor mans ? Please fill us in .




Seriously?     Did that offend someone?  If so, I'm really not too concerned.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 9, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Seriously?     Did that offend someone?  If so, I'm really not too concerned.



Serious question,I have never seen one in person,have no clue whats good or bad or correct. Just wondering if it is a budget way of making an acceptable one.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Serious question,I have never seen one in person,have no clue whats good or bad or correct. Just wondering if it is a budget way of making an acceptable one.



Making it whole would run more than its worth.  It could be a great bike for the guy that doesn't care if it's correct and just wants a twin flex.  Great bike for the budget minded person


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 9, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Making it whole would run more than its worth.  It could be a great bike for the guy that doesn't care if it's correct and just wants a twin flex.  Great bike for the budget minded person



Thanks,I see now .Looks petty cool to me,I could probably live with that one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

http://www.nostalgic.net/tag/twin-flex


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2016)

Correct tank or chain guard each could cost almost as much as that bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.nostalgic.net/tag/twin-flex





I'm digging that first bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

mrg said:


> Correct tank or chain guard each could cost almost as much as that bike.




That's why it would be a perfect bike for someone that is just happy to have a twin flex to ride.  Don't do anything to it....just ride!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

Mike, who does the black twin below to?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Mike, who does the black twin below to?



http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle178


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle178




I like my red one but black is pretty cool


----------



## John (Feb 10, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> That's why it would be a perfect bike for someone that is just happy to have a twin flex to ride.  Don't do anything to it....just ride!




You never just get on a Twin Flex and ride. 
Especially if the hardware is not correct, missing, and worn out.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2016)

Well, it is a pain to get one dialed in and if it wasn't for your springs I don't think I'd enjoy mine nearly as much.


----------

